
Life's Building Blocks Found on Dwarf Planet Ceres - artsandsci
http://www.space.com/35729-dwarf-planet-ceres-organic-molecules.html
======
DrScump
Reuters version posted earlier has 40+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13667934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13667934)

